# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  SMEG oven from UK arrived this morning

## paddyjoy

Inspired by bundy on whirlpool forums I decided to import a SMEG oven from the UK, arrived this morning in one piece   :Yippee:  
Cheapest price here was from appliances online $2,500 
Price to get same oven from UK
Oven = 589GBP
minus 20% VAT = 471GBP
Admin fee for VAT refund = 25GBP
Shipping via DHL = 208GBP
Total = 704GBP ($1,115) 
Total savings = $1,385 
Picked up on Thursday 31st May from Liverpool, arrived this morning 5th June on my door. Would have had it yesterday but nobody was home. 
Only downside is I lost was some hair, some sleep and the warranty but I'm not worried about that as if it breaks I can buy a replacement and still save money.

----------


## amiaow

Not bad at all Paddyjoy- can I ask which retailer you purchased it from?

----------


## Cecile

> Inspired by bundy on whirlpool forums I decided to import a SMEG oven from the UK, arrived this morning in one piece   
> Cheapest price here was from appliances online $2,500 
> Price to get same oven from UK
> Oven = 589GBP
> minus 20% VAT = 471GBP
> Admin fee for VAT refund = 25GBP
> Shipping via DHL = 208GBP
> Total = 704GBP ($1,115) 
> Total savings = $1,385 
> ...

  I read part of that thread over on Whirlpool as well. 
I am quite surprised that you did not have to pay GST when the item landed in Australia.  Items valued at over $1000, including shipping, generally have GST payable on arrival.  Even so, adding 10% to your final price would still be a lot less than recommended retail here.

----------


## paddyjoy

I used Home Appliances | Domestic Appliances | Kitchen Appliances mychoice but to be honest I wouldn't use them again. They have great reviews and I'm sure they are good if you live in the UK but they seem like a big company and I was talking to a different person everytime, payment was tricky as they would only take UK registered credit cards. Best to try and go with a bricks and mortar store I think where you can talk to one person. Most places are happy 
Key points you need to look for:
1) Will they sell to you excluding vat
2) Will they deliver to a shipping company or facilate a pick up from their store
3) Payment, a lot of places will only take UK registered credit cards so a bonus if you don;t need to do a bank transfer 
Shipping was through Transglobal Express - Cheap Parcel Delivery with UPS, TNT & DHL International Courier & Worldwide Parcel Delivery Service | International Couriers all organised online. They basically just receive your delivery, whack on DHL labels and send it out. They also have a pickup service if required. 
Watch out for GST 10% and customs 5% if the value of your goods is more than $1,000.

----------


## Cecile

> customs 5% if the value of your goods is more than $1,000.

  I didn't know about the customs charge.  Thanks for the heads-up.

----------


## paddyjoy

> I read part of that thread over on Whirlpool as well. 
> I am quite surprised that you did not have to pay GST when the item landed in Australia.  Items valued at over $1000, including shipping, generally have GST payable on arrival.  Even so, adding 10% to your final price would still be a lot less than recommended retail here.

  Yes you have to watch out for that. 
If the value of the goods is over $1,000 then you have to pay gst 10% + customs 5%. The 15% is calculated on the total including shipping. 
[S]However if the value of the goods is below $1,000 but the shipping cost brings the total over $1,000 (like in my case) you are ok.[/S]
This was the case for me but technically if the amount inlcuding shipping and insurance is over $1,000 you can be charged gst/duty.

----------


## bowseruni

Currently got top of the range Siemens oven, induction hob, range hood, dishwasher, clothes dryer, saucepan set (free) on the way from the UK, delivered for around $7200AUD, saving over $10k from buying local

----------


## paddyjoy

> Currently got top of the range Siemens oven, induction hob, range hood, dishwasher, clothes dryer, saucepan set (free) on the way from the UK, delivered for around $7200AUD, saving over $10k from buying local

  Good work, you must have nearly a half container? Can you let us know your supplier and shipper if it turns out ok in the end?

----------


## pauljygrant

I'm with you on this one.   We have a UK sourced 'Beko' American style fridge freezer and built in 'Indesit' dishwasher.
My question is whether anyone, either at the customs stage, or at installation questioned whether its technically legal without the usual Australian compliance plates...
We are about to start building and will have to source new kitchen goods so will also consider going overseas again.
Paul

----------


## paddyjoy

> I'm with you on this one.   We have a UK sourced 'Beko' American style fridge freezer and built in 'Indesit' dishwasher.
> My question is whether anyone, either at the customs stage, or at installation questioned whether its technically legal without the usual Australian compliance plates...
> We are about to start building and will have to source new kitchen goods so will also consider going overseas again.
> Paul

  Personally I wasn't questioned at any stage. 
Maybe different in other states but in NSW imported electrical goods from Western Europe only require compliance plates if they are being resold. So basically you can import for personal use but not for profit. 
Gas appliances are a different kettle of fish and need to be modified, inspected and certified before being installed which will set you back around $1,000. So not really worth it unless you are importing a particularly expensive oven.

----------


## pauljygrant

Thanks for reply - certainly fits in with our previous experience.
I presume that the shipping timescale was about 3 months?
Willing to pay the GST at 10% if I can save the UK VAT at 20% - given that you did not have a great experience with your seller, do you have any other company names that were willing to sell, less the VAT?  Otherwise, not sure where to start finding out who will sell to directly overseas (I have no problems finding retailers that sell via the high street, but doubt the equivalent of Harvey Norman would be interested in the hassle of the VAT forms etc).
Cheers, Paul

----------


## anawanahuanana

I know John Lewis will export electrical goods to Oz. This isn't just their normal online shop (which also delivers here). They have a specialist export service based in Oxford St for bigger or restricted items and you can e-mail them for a quote to supply and ship. They will do the VAT refund I believe. Might be worth a look for some things?  John Lewis

----------


## pauljygrant

Cheers for the John Lewis link - will send them an email. 
Regards. Paul

----------


## GraemeCook

> Personally I wasn't questioned at any stage. 
> Maybe different in other states but in NSW imported electrical goods from Western Europe only require compliance plates if they are being resold. So basically you can import for personal use but not for profit. 
> Gas appliances are a different kettle of fish and need to be modified, inspected and certified before being installed which will set you back around $1,000. So not really worth it unless you are importing a particularly expensive oven.

  
Paddyjoy's spot on with the above advice, except that I was quoted a figure way above the $1,000 for certification of the gas appliance, and it is per appliance. 
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## bowseruni

I used David at Woodalls for my appliances, they ship next week, can't wait

----------


## paddyjoy

> I used David at Woodalls for my appliances, they ship next week, can't wait

  Good work are they shipping for you or did you organise someone else to do that?

----------


## bowseruni

shipping with Dolphin Movers (Yevgeny)
customs with Century freight (Tracie)
Insurance with Wayne Parry 
bit of stuffing around but prices certainly make up for it

----------


## stevoh741

I buy all my power tools from the states but at less thanhalf the cost (including delivery) here. I didn't even consider appliances, butthanks guys for the heads up. Sometimes I feel bad for not supportingAustralian business but after 1.3 seconds I remind myself that enough is enoughand we have supported them with over inflated prices for years so I guess theyhave dug their own holes....

----------


## Overkill

Just ordered a Neff oven and rangehood from Fesal.com | Homepage | Worldwide Trading. They are a web-only export business in Italy and have experience shipping to Aus; I found plenty of favourable reviews. Cost with shipping was comparable to the UK stores and they know all about our local voltage. If you get on-line after about 7pm, they have a very helpful live chat - I wanted an oven accessory and they not only priced it up in 10 minutes, it was added on to the web site as an option - not what you would ever get from local retailers!  Will post an update when the goods arrive.

----------


## bowseruni

> Just ordered a Neff oven and rangehood from Fesal.com | Homepage | Worldwide Trading. They are a web-only export business in Italy and have experience shipping to Aus; I found plenty of favourable reviews. Cost with shipping was comparable to the UK stores and they know all about our local voltage. If you get on-line after about 7pm, they have a very helpful live chat - I wanted an oven accessory and they not only priced it up in 10 minutes, it was added on to the web site as an option - not what you would ever get from local retailers!  Will post an update when the goods arrive.

  They make it so easy, my Siemens goods arrive at the end of this month

----------


## paddyjoy

> Just ordered a Neff oven and rangehood from Fesal.com | Homepage | Worldwide Trading. They are a web-only export business in Italy and have experience shipping to Aus; I found plenty of favourable reviews. Cost with shipping was comparable to the UK stores and they know all about our local voltage. If you get on-line after about 7pm, they have a very helpful live chat - I wanted an oven accessory and they not only priced it up in 10 minutes, it was added on to the web site as an option - not what you would ever get from local retailers!  Will post an update when the goods arrive.

  Nice work. Takes out the risk of using a third party shipping company like I did. 
Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

----------


## seriph1

when renovating your own place I feel confident that you will have no hassles .... there can be issues with sparkies and plumbers but I am yet to have any. 
One thing to keep in mind is that used appliances can be HUGELY cheaper than their new counterparts ... I am talking ones bought in Australia. I bought an awesome gaggenau oven for $1170 that retailed for $12K  -  it has hardly been used. It cost me $200 to get it from Sydney taking it to just under $1400 delivered. 
Some of you would know that I have bought appliances and high-end tapware from all over the world on behalf of clients  -  never had any hassles .... EVER ... even with tapware even though people bang on about compliance and 'selling' non compliant goods here ..... I do NOT sell anything  -  I BUY on behalf of ... I don't even pay for the goods, my clients do. Anyway I am not doing that anymore, but the only thing I'd add is do your research and be willing to lose. You probably won't but you might. 
To provide some insight into savings that can be had by buying used or by being a ball-breaker: 
JENNAIR ALASKA FRIDGE: RRP $17,999 (I know!)  -  bought for $4,000
Gaggenau 30cm in bench Steamer - RRP $4899  -  bought from the US brand new: $970 inc. delivery
Miele Combi Oven (full oven PLUS microwave function) - $4299  -  bought for $940 inc. delivery 
Kohler Fairfax kitchen tap  -  unavailable in Australia but a 'similar' available unit was just on $700  -  bought from the US: $370 inc. delivery 
Shaws fireclay sink  -  RRP $1799   -   bought for $680 through eBay.  
... and on it goes   -   now, most of what I bought was to resell AT COST to bushfire victims, so I became the shopper from hell in the Harvey Normans of the world, but too bad. I bought well and passed on the savings with joy. 
Unfortunately I over-bought and underestimated the psychological damage wrought by the fires AND how bloody long it would take for people to even think about rebuilding (732 homes replaced so far - 2583 lost ... and this is 3.5 years on!) ... so I still have a LOT of product in storage, but it is selling slowly... 
Anyway, one final thing: I bought an amazing Miele pressure steam oven from a guy in Germany ... everything went well except stupidly I did not confirm the voltage ... I simply assumed that because they were 220 volt that this would be   -   oh noooooooooooooo  -  318 (I think ... or maybe 380)   -   you live and learn. But this was for our own home and we may be able to get it fully functional ... just have top dust off my electronics engineering books and have a think. The thing is, this unit retails for 2,500 GBP! which at the time was around $6000 .... I paid $1160 delivered.   :Smilie:  
Here is a picture of the thing .... it was love at first sight.

----------


## Overkill

I don't think there is any EU country on 318V for single phase power. Your oven could be 3 phase; there should be four connectors (earth and 1 connector per phase) if that is the case. That would be a real problem as our 3 phase system is 415V and very few houses have it in the first place. Its an outside chance, but some industrial machines I have seen could be rewired for single or 3 phase with jumpers.

----------


## seriph1

> I don't think there is any EU country on 318V for single phase power. Your oven could be 3 phase; there should be four connectors (earth and 1 connector per phase) if that is the case. That would be a real problem as our 3 phase system is 415V and very few houses have it in the first place. Its an outside chance, but some industrial machines I have seen could be rewired for single or 3 phase with jumpers.

  I agree  -  I think this can be wired in a couple of configurations actually, as the same appliance is available throughout the EU   -   Also, it has NO moving parts so there will be no motors etc. to mess up .... unlike the fridges that people bring from the USA, thinking they are the same as the EU or locally available ones.

----------

